# This one REALLY ticks me off!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya know...Im on craigslist a LOT....I see a lot of stupid reasons as to why people are getting rid of their dog/cat/horse/reptile/etc...but this one tops the cake for the past few months!!:tape::tsk: 

"Hi we have a 3 yr old male toy poodle. He is utd on all shots and come with a bed we bought at petsco, and his collar. No need for a leash because this lil guy will stay right by you wherever you go. He is potty trained and will potty on a paper if need be. That's if your going to be gone all day. Just put paper down and he'll use it. If not he'll go outside just fine. He is good with any other animals. He's really a good boy. *But we are moving back to our home state and it's a 1,500 mi trip and were going to Vegas on the way so it just won't work with us being on the road that long.*"

I think what makes me SOOO POed is the fact that our Basset Hound, 2 Lhasas and cat all traveled across country with us MULTIPLE times(Im talking we have made the trek at least 9 times...I would have to count them back up...) and they all did great!! 

How could someone just git rid of their dog(They are asking for a $150 rehoming fee)just because they are moving?!?!?!  :sad: :frown:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

thats pretty [email protected]#$ed up....

we are planning to move back to WA (3,000) miles and the only thing that will be a hindrance is a hucklebutt and multiple stops during the day to let him go nuts and get some energy out! 

what bastard people


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I. Freaking. hate. People. 
Champ has moved:
San Diego ---> Portland
Portland----> San Diego
San Diego -----> Orem, UT
Orem, UT----> Denver
Denver-----> Orem (add Grissom to the mix for this move!)
Orem-----> Vegas (this one was fun... the day after my wedding, with a wedding cake in the car, Champ, Annie, and Grissom. And we were in a Honda Civic)
Vegas------> Orem (Grissom, Champ, Annie, Chesney, Grissom all made the move. IN MY CIVIC!) 

all with me, and every. single. move. went just fine. Sure, you make a few extra stops along the way, but in the scheme of things, it's not bad at all. This doesn't include the times that we moved within town. 

... have I mentioned how nice it is to just own our house and stay put now?!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! I mean if my parents could do it with 3 dogs, a cat and 3 kids who are 3 years apart from oldest to youngest starting when the youngest was only 6 then someone could TOTALLY do it with a wee little Toy Poodle!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ugh. I would not even THINK of surrendering my dog because of a vegas trip.. that's what essentially I think it is. It's not hard to have an animal in the car and let it out the same time you have to pee. I drove 9 hours to get Tess and stopped every hour! And as a kid we moved cross country.. 3000mi.. twice. With the cat in the front.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> thats pretty [email protected]#$ed up....
> 
> we are planning to move back to WA (3,000) miles and the only thing that will be a hindrance is a hucklebutt and multiple stops during the day to let him go nuts and get some energy out!
> 
> what bastard people


when are you coming home...man, are you going to love the co op...well, tobi will..

when we moved to georgia, all four dogs went with us and when we moved home to washington with five dogs, they all came with us...

jeez. how hard is it to drive with a dog.....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont get the moving excuse either, I would still take Uno with me if I moved overseas. Few years ago my family drove from washington state to north carolina, so yeah, pretty much across the country with 2 cats, guinea pig and 2 birds, I wouldnt have dreamed of leaving them behind.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopefully, there will be a bright side to this. This baby will get the forever home that he deserves and get away from these idiots.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> when are you coming home...man, are you going to love the co op...well, tobi will..
> 
> when we moved to georgia, all four dogs went with us and when we moved home to washington with five dogs, they all came with us...
> 
> jeez. how hard is it to drive with a dog.....


it's hard when they think they can sun-bathe on the dash :lol:
and hopefully within a few years, just gotta get everything straightened out :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that is so sad, I hope the poor pup gets a great new forever home.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been married almost 8 years. In those 8 years we have moved 7 times. New Mexico to Washington to Oregon and a few places in between.

Oh.....wait.....let me go check. Yup!! Still have both my kids AND both my dogs! Imagine that!!!

People really do suck.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We went to the dog park tonight, and all by herself on one side was a little beagle. She looked like a puppy, but then I noticed she obviously had HAD puppies. I don't think she was older than eight months. It turns out someone just dumped her over the dog park fence and drove off.

this dog has a happy ending - some folks at the dog park have friends who lost their beagle a year ago - they called them up and those people were thrilled to take her in. i was so relieved, as I just really don't need another dog right now, and my brother was carrying her around whispering sweet nothings in her ear, so I saw the writing on the wall if no one wanted her.

People who would give up their dog for a couple of days at a casino - well, that's so typical of so many people. We take our dogs on vacation to my home state - 900 miles each way. Yes, it's kind of a pain sometimes. It would be easier to travel alone, especially since with my dad we have to take two cars. but not THAT much easier.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

thats disgraceful... if I was in that situation, and was moving so far that I didn't think I could take the pets in the car (say, for example, if I moved across to the other side of Australia, thats near on a weeks drive, and most accommodation places, even caravan parks, wont let pets stay) then I'd leave them with mum or my brothers for a week or so while we travel over, get set up etc, then I'd fly back, and fly home with them. No way would I give them up because I didnt want them in the car that long! these idiots dont deserve that dog, I sure hope he finds a good home


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> thats disgraceful... if I was in that situation, and was moving so far that I didn't think I could take the pets in the car (say, for example, if I moved across to the other side of Australia, thats near on a weeks drive, and most accommodation places, even caravan parks, wont let pets stay) then I'd leave them with mum or my brothers for a week or so while we travel over, get set up etc, then I'd fly back, and fly home with them. No way would I give them up because I didnt want them in the car that long! these idiots dont deserve that dog, I sure hope he finds a good home


Exactly!!! And the thing is, here in the US there ate no where near those limited amounts of places to stay! Which makes me even madder!!! I mean I traveled ALL OVER the country for 10 years....and never once did we HAVE to stay in the truck!!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That's so sad. We have ads on our equivalent (Trade Me) too.
Here's a nice story though with a happy ending.
My friend decided she wanted to emigrate to New Zealand from England about 20 years ago at age 29 and even though she didn't know whether she was going to get NZ residency, she decided she wanted her horse with her that she had had since she was 13! People at the time told her she was mad, why would you do that? why would you spend 3000 pounds on sending your horse to the other side of the world etc?
Her answer was: well people spend that much on a car, holiday etc and I've decided to spend it on my horse!
The upshot was, although he was quarantined in Australia for a few weeks and was freaked out when he arrived unloaded on the runway of Auckland airport, he lived very happily in this country for another 15 years or so on a lifestyle block with other horses. 
ps.luckily my friend got residency


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah when we moved to New Zealand from Canada everyone was like "... you can buy twenty cats for what it costs to bring one cat over.."

That cat has lived in Canada, NZ, Aus.. and she was born in Texas (we think.. :becky


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate the stupid excuses I see on craigslist . Like "I'm getting rid of my 12 year old cat because he doesn't get along with the new puppy" types of posts...sigh.

A post like that was how I got Gracie, though, an awesome dog. I'm upset that someone would even consider bringing a 12 year old deaf Cocker Spaniel to a shelter (where she had already been before, sadly) because it's too much work to clean her ears. But at least I got a great dog and my family can't imagine life without her now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> it's hard when they think they can sun-bathe on the dash :lol:
> and hopefully within a few years, just gotta get everything straightened out :biggrin:


even harder when they think THEY should drive.

personally, it's better to have dogs with you because having to stop more often saves your legs from blood clot possibilities....so there is an upside.

downside is four shih tzus in the back window and not being able to see.....with malia who is corgi sized between the front seat and the back and her paw on my driving arm.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think are moderators would allow the words I would use to describe those people!!!

We are hoping to move continent in 3 to 4 years time when I finish at Uni and we are definitely taking the Becka and any other dogs we have (it will be at least one more). She is part of the family and as such would not be left behind.

Even if we go away for a weekend we will take her (last time was an 18 hour round trip) she sat on the back seat happy as larry


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a DB!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems they just don't want the hassle of a dog anymore. Umm yah dogs are disposable we will pick a new one up when we get to Vegas I can just hear these whack jobs now! So sad poor little thing!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Ummmm.....Did I mention that we BOUGHT a motor home just so that we could take the dogs with us on a two month road trip around the country! 

Leaving them behind while we traveled just was NOT an option. 

However, I did leave my human son at home! :tape:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They are just lazy and don't give a crap about their dog the way we all do. Thats all it is.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

One of my friends emailed them about him...asking some questions and when they could maybe meet to meet with him and them, the DB(nicest thing I could come up with) replied with "Unless you come tonight he might already be gone, first person who comes with my asked for re-homing fee takes him!"

GAAAA!!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think moving is one of the top 3 most god aweful reasons to get rid of a pet. 

Along with landlord not allowing it and moving to a place that doesn't allow pets...Im sorry but if you love your pets, you will find a way to keep them.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> "Unless you come tonight he might already be gone, first person who comes with my asked for re-homing fee takes him!"



Are they even REALLY moving? Sounds to me like the money is the reason. 

People can sure suck. I didn't get the memo that said animals couldn't be transported anywhere. I guess I'll have to tell Roscoe that there will be no more trips from TX to PA.... ever.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Jynical said:


> Are they even REALLY moving? Sounds to me like the money is the reason.
> 
> People can sure suck. I didn't get the memo that said animals couldn't be transported anywhere. I guess I'll have to tell Roscoe that there will be no more trips from TX to PA.... ever.


Well according to what they told my friend...evidently they cant stand the thought of having him watch them pack....so they want him out of the house sooner rather then later!:frown: But I mean come on...he is TINY!!!:sad:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ughhhh! If I had to choose between moving or keeping my dog, the answer is obvious, duh...I ain't budgin'!

Not counting his cross-country flight, Louis has traveled with us to Delaware, Georgia, New York, Ohio, and possibly a beach before the end of this summer...and he's not even 2 years old! That is sad..breaks my heart :frown:


----------

